# 1942 Elgin Victory Deluxe Bicycle



## npence (Jul 12, 2011)

Just Picked this nice Original Paint 1942 Elgin Victory Bike up. at first I got it to sale but Im starting to really like the looks of it. so I might keep it.



[/url]


[/url]
[

[/url]


[/url]


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 12, 2011)

Nate you get the award for being the most tenacious (bike) picker in the hobby, and for having seemingly never ending luck!
Congrats on a pristine example of a deluxe war time bike!


----------



## npence (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Alan, Im sure my luck will run out just have been on a good run.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just wanted to bump up this beautiful bike! Where's it now?


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 11, 2017)

anyone know where this bike is?


----------

